# Best Yarn to make a Dog Sweater???



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

I have knitted several sweaters for my daughter's dog. All were in different sizes, however, they were all acrylic yarn. All of the sweaters stretched and she was able to walk right out of them. My daughter bought a sweater from Petco and it doesn't stretch out at all. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what would be the best yarn to use?? Would prefer one that you wouldn't have to hand wash.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

ajinga said:


> I have knitted several sweaters for my daughter's dog. All were in different sizes, however, they were all acrylic yarn. All of the sweaters stretched and she was able to walk right out of them. My daughter bought a sweater from Petco and it doesn't stretch out at all. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what would be the best yarn to use?? Would prefer one that you wouldn't have to hand wash.


I used Red Heart Super Saver for my daughter's two rescued greyhounds. They get washed/dried in the machine(the sweaters,not the puppies), stay in shape,looking good.
Christine


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

I always use acrylic for my dog's sweaters but make sure to make fairly snug and knit tightly (use smaller needles than recommended) They tend to firm up with repeated washing and machine drying. His oldest sweater is 5 years old!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Something washable. I use red heart for this type of item.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I find I have good luck with acrylic as long as I wash in the washer and dry in the dryer


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I know all of you are saying acrylic, and your reasons are good, but I prefer to use a washable wool or wool blend like wool-ease from Lionbrand. (or any brand of washable wool blend) The blend makes it easy to wash and dry, and the wool makes it warmer than any acrylic. Wool, even a blend will maintain the warmth even when wet, acrylic can not do this. Also a natural fiber breathes, acrylic does not, making it more comfortable.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I know all of you are saying acrylic, and your reasons are good, but I prefer to use a washable wool or wool blend like wool-ease from Lionbrand. (or any brand of washable wool blend) The blend makes it easy to wash and dry, and the wool makes it warmer than any acrylic. Wool, even a blend will maintain the warmth even when wet, acrylic can not do this. Also a natural fiber breathes, acrylic does not, making it more comfortable.


I lined the sweaters I made for the greys with a soft fleece fabric. My daughter who owns the dogs tells me they love the sweaters and keeps them very warm.


----------



## AnniePeanut (Apr 3, 2016)

I agree with Linda. Since you have already tried several sweaters using acrylic and were not happy with them, I would recommend Superwash wool.

If you are making a little decorative outfit, it doesn't matter much, but it sounds as if you want to keep your pup warm while he plays outside. Acrylic gets wet and stays wet. When acrylic gets wet, it will tend to become heavy , sag and stretch out. Wool is water resistant and wicks moisture away, keeping you (or your dog) warmer and drier.

I have a dog who loves to play in the snow. I knitted her a Superwash wool sweater and she can stay outside as long as the kids!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AnniePeanut said:


> I agree with Linda. Since you have already tried a sweater using acrylic and were not happy with it, I would recommend Superwash wool.
> 
> If you are making a little decorative outfit, it doesn't matter much, but it sounds as if you want to keep your pup warm while he plays outside. Acrylic gets wet and stays wet. When acrylic gets wet, it will tend to stretch out. Wool is water resistant and wicks moisture away, keeping you (or your dog) warmer and drier.
> 
> I have a dog who loves to play in the snow. I knitted her a Superwash wool sweater and she can stay outside as long as the kids!


Of course you do. How is Gracie?
Edited, I forgot Ella. How is that little cutie?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Actually snow can pile on and hold on to Any fiber yarn coat used. What fun it is to remove the clothes outside all encrusted with snow and snow pellets.  Acrylic, Cotton, Wool, Bamboo, Etc etc etc and all the blends ..... snow is wet and it will cling to anything --- even a dog's fur coat.
It will cling to and even melt into the fibers of my wool blend hats.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AnniePeanut said:


> I agree with Linda. Since you have already tried a sweater using acrylic and were not happy with it, I would recommend Superwash wool.
> 
> If you are making a little decorative outfit, it doesn't matter much, but it sounds as if you want to keep your pup warm while he plays outside. Acrylic gets wet and stays wet. When acrylic gets wet, it will tend to stretch out. Wool is water resistant and wicks moisture away, keeping you (or your dog) warmer and drier.
> 
> I have a dog who loves to play in the snow. I knitted her a Superwash wool sweater and she can stay outside as long as the kids!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AnniePeanut said:


> I agree with Linda. Since you have already tried a sweater using acrylic and were not happy with it, I would recommend Superwash wool.
> 
> If you are making a little decorative outfit, it doesn't matter much, but it sounds as if you want to keep your pup warm while he plays outside. Acrylic gets wet and stays wet. When acrylic gets wet, it will tend to stretch out. Wool is water resistant and wicks moisture away, keeping you (or your dog) warmer and drier.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Darn! I went out of the room and all that happened?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Of course you do. How is Gracie?


Here goes the 'acrylic vs wool' stampede of subtle bashing of fibers used.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Here goes the 'acrylic vs wool' stampede of subtle bashing of fibers used.


She won't answer. I made my point.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

craft crazy said:


> I always use acrylic for my dog's sweaters but make sure to make fairly snug and knit tightly (use smaller needles than recommended) They tend to firm up with repeated washing and machine drying. His oldest sweater is 5 years old!


That is one key -- stitch pattern and stitch tightness.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I lined the sweaters I made for the greys with a soft fleece fabric. My daughter who owns the dogs tells me they love the sweaters and keeps them very warm.


Nice idea! Will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> That is one key -- stitch pattern and stitch tightness.


Yep, I did throw in a little cable action but those are tight also.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Nice idea! Will have to keep that in mind.


Thanks, I give that one to Petco, I copied their Machine knit sweater idea.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

I had good luck with sock yarn, but my dogs are small.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> I had good luck with sock yarn, but my dogs are small.


Sweet! I had to buy a few skeins for the pups, they're not small.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

ajinga said:


> I have knitted several sweaters for my daughter's dog. All were in different sizes, however, they were all acrylic yarn. All of the sweaters stretched and she was able to walk right out of them. My daughter bought a sweater from Petco and it doesn't stretch out at all. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what would be the best yarn to use?? Would prefer one that you wouldn't have to hand wash.


More than likely the Petco sweater was also acrylic, though machine knit. I've been reading quite a few posts here regarding superwash wool stretching also. Though, you may want to try sock yarn, which for some reason doesn't stretch, when washed.

I agree with galaxycraft that ice and snow will stick to any fiber and to some dogs. For years I had Siberian Husky show dogs. The arctic breeds generally do not have problems with ice and snow adhering to their coats IF they have the proper (according to breed standard) coat. They stand up, shake, snow falls off. Fluffy coated breeds like Pomeranian's have coats that snow and ice will actually freeze to, very quickly. Some slick coated breeds have coats that snow and Ice do not stick to, such as Labradors and other water dogs, while Greyhounds do not.

I would try a lighter weight yarn with smaller, tighter stitches. The Petco sweater was probably made with a lighter weight yarn but I'm willing to bet it is an acrylic or other synthetic.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> More than likely the Petco sweater was also acrylic, though machine knit. I've been reading quite a few posts here regarding superwash wool stretching also. Though, you may want to try sock yarn, which for some reason doesn't stretch, when washed.
> 
> I agree with galaxycraft that ice and snow will stick to any fiber and to some dogs. For years I had Siberian Husky show dogs. The arctic breeds generally do not have problems with ice and snow adhering to their coats IF they have the proper (according to breed standard) coat. They stand up, shake, snow falls off. Fluffy coated breeds like Pomeranian's have coats that snow and ice will actually freeze to, very quickly. Some slick coated breeds have coats that snow and Ice do not stick to, such as Labradors and other water dogs, while Greyhounds do not.
> 
> I would try a lighter weight yarn with smaller, tighter stitches. The Petco sweater was probably made with a lighter weight yarn but I'm willing to bet it is an acrylic or other synthetic.


Petco was definitely acrylic.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Funny how she edited the part about the mittens. I'm sure she remembers saying the same thing under her now disabled profile :roll:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Edited for the 3rd time ---



AnniePeanut said:


> I agree with Linda. Since you have already tried several sweaters using acrylic and were not happy with them, I would recommend Superwash wool.
> 
> If you are making a little decorative outfit, it doesn't matter much, but it sounds as if you want to keep your pup warm while he plays outside. Acrylic gets wet and stays wet. When acrylic gets wet, it will tend to become heavy , sag and stretch out. Wool is water resistant and wicks moisture away, keeping you (or your dog) warmer and drier.
> 
> I have a dog who loves to play in the snow. I knitted her a Superwash wool sweater and she can stay outside as long as the kids!


Ah rethought about having your history up in here that you edited to remove it? Thought better of revealing who you are ......
Too late , you have shown yourself since day one, post one (which post one was deleted among others). ---- HI AMY! 
And you being rude on other topics.


AnniePeanut said:


> I agree with Linda. Since you have already tried several sweaters using acrylic and were not happy with them, I would recommend Superwash wool.
> 
> If you are making a little decorative outfit, it doesn't matter much, but it sounds as if you want to keep your pup warm while he plays outside. Acrylic gets wet and stays wet. When acrylic gets wet, it will tend to become heavy , sag and stretch out. Wool is water resistant and wicks moisture away, keeping you (or your dog) warmer and drier.
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> Funny how she edited the part about the mittens. I'm sure she remembers saying the same thing under her now disabled profile :roll:


Not as quick as snapshots and saves. ;-)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> Funny how she edited the part about the mittens. I'm sure she remembers saying the same thing under her now disabled profile :roll:


Yep, No problem with my memory.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

It wants so badly to talk about itself and spin tales and play its games. :roll:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> It wants so badly to talk about itself and spin tales and play its games.


Must have found a different IP address.


----------



## GracieKnits (Dec 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Yep, No problem with my memory.


You do have a good memory!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137907-1.html#2635900


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

GracieKnits said:


> You do have a good memory!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137907-1.html#2635900


Nice find! Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> ... Also a natural fiber breathes, acrylic does not, making it more comfortable.


Umm ... On humans and horses, breathability of garments is important, because those creatures sweat all over their bodies. Dogs do not. Dogs 'sweat' through the pads of their feet and by panting. Their skin doesn't have sweat glands.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

ajinga said:


> I have knitted several sweaters for my daughter's dog. All were in different sizes, however, they were all acrylic yarn. All of the sweaters stretched and she was able to walk right out of them. My daughter bought a sweater from Petco and it doesn't stretch out at all. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what would be the best yarn to use?? Would prefer one that you wouldn't have to hand wash.


A machine washable wool will cover your requirements for cleaning, but whatever yarn you use, I would suggest using a smaller needle size to firm up the sweater. You could also try knitting in some elastic thread on the neck, etc, which would hopefully keep it in shape. I hope my suggestions are of some use to you.


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

The two yarns that worked best for me were wool blend (WoolEase) and polyester fleece tape (Cuddle Fleece.) I haven't tried sock yarn but I have some and will try it.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... On humans and horses, breathability of garments is important, because those creatures sweat all over their bodies. Dogs do not. Dogs 'sweat' through the pads of their feet and by panting. Their skin doesn't have sweat glands.


Excellent point. The cooling system of canines is very different from humans and other mammals, so breathability is not a factor to consider. Many of the dog sweaters that I see in Pet supply shops are usually ribbed and meant to be close fitting, not to mention knitted of lighter weight yarns. Sock ease (a blend) would work well, though so would some of the baby yarns available at places like Joann, Hobby Lobby or Michael's.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... On humans and horses, breathability of garments is important, because those creatures sweat all over their bodies. Dogs do not. Dogs 'sweat' through the pads of their feet and by panting. Their skin doesn't have sweat glands.


And not all dog breeds (animals) needs a 'sweater'. 
I was going to mention things along this line, but glad you did. ;-)

IMO too many folks want to cloth animals of all types and the majority of them are unnecessary and some are more hindrances than helpfulness. And cute does not equal safe.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> And not all dog breeds (animals) needs a 'sweater'.
> I was going to mention things along this line, but glad you did. ;-)
> 
> IMO too many folks want to cloth animals of all types and the majority of them are unnecessary and some are more hindrances than helpfulness. And cute does not equal safe.


The daughter's greyhounds need the warmth on top of their bodies. They take long walks and will shiver from the cold if they are not covered.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> The daughter's greyhounds need the warmth on top of their bodies. They take long walks and will shiver from the cold if they are not covered.


Yes, my poor Blue is the same skinny kind of dog. I knitted him a sweater using two stands of sock yarn held together, but I simply couldn't get the fit right. Eventually I invested in a fancy coat for him that is waterproof and has a fleecy lining - the kind I need myself :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> The daughter's greyhounds need the warmth on top of their bodies. They take long walks and will shiver from the cold if they are not covered.


I agree.;-)
You would be surprised (maybe not) at the breeds that do get dressed.
I have seen so many cold/frigid weather breeds being dressed, to the point where I feel sorry for them.
Just the animal lover in me I guess.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> And not all dog breeds (animals) needs a 'sweater'.
> I was going to mention things along this line, but glad you did. ;-)
> 
> IMO too many folks want to cloth animals of all types and the majority of them are unnecessary and some are more hindrances than helpfulness. And cute does not equal safe.


Agreed, though breeds like Greyhounds, Whippets and other low fat, thin coated breeds will benefit from a garment in cold climates.

I showed Siberian Huskies for years and my best and sweetest was a gal who lived a very long life. At the age of 10 she decided to have a fling with a neighboring Cocker Spaniel (shameless hussy). Our vet didn't think that giving her a mismate shot would be a safe option so we opted to wait three weeks and spay her. Surgery went well and because she was such a fusspot the vet suggested we put a T-shirt on her to cover her incision until it healed fully. I'd put a T-shirt on her and tie the hem in a knot just in front of her tail. Oh she thought that was simply grand. I had to keep the laundry away from her or she'd dig out one of my son's T-shirts to put on her, well after she was healed. Long discussions with her, about her ancestors pulling sleds in the frozen tundra, did not convince her..she would woo woooooooo, as if to say "but Mommmm".


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Agreed, though breeds like Greyhounds, Whippets and other low fat, thin coated breeds will benefit from a garment in cold climates.
> 
> I showed Siberian Huskies for years and my best and sweetest was a gal who lived a very long life. At the age of 10 she decided to have a fling with a neighboring Cocker Spaniel (shameless hussy). Our vet didn't think that giving her a mismate shot would be a safe option so we opted to wait three weeks and spay her. Surgery went well and because she was such a fusspot the vet suggested we put a T-shirt on her to cover her incision until it healed fully. I'd put a T-shirt on her and tie the hem in a knot just in front of her tail. Oh she thought that was simply grand. I had to keep the laundry away from her or she'd dig out one of my son's T-shirts to put on her, well after she was healed. Long discussions with her, about her ancestors pulling sleds in the frozen tundra, did not convince her..she would woo woooooooo, as if to say "but Mommmm".


  Thank you for the smiles. Some can certainly find their way around you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I agree.;-)
> You would be surprised (maybe not) at the breeds that do get dressed.
> I have seen so many cold/frigid weather breeds being dressed, to the point where I feel sorry for them.
> Just the animal lover in me I guess.


Trust me, there was nothing cute about the sweaters I made for those two. Since I knew nothing about the breeds, my daughter gave me the stats that I needed. One of the pups hated anything over his head, so I changed one of the patterns for him. They're still getting snow in the Nevada mountains so the sweaters are getting a great use.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

ajinga said:


> I have knitted several sweaters for my daughter's dog. All were in different sizes, however, they were all acrylic yarn. All of the sweaters stretched and she was able to walk right out of them. My daughter bought a sweater from Petco and it doesn't stretch out at all. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what would be the best yarn to use?? Would prefer one that you wouldn't have to hand wash.


I have used Red Heart Super Saver for dog sweaters for years. They wear like iron, do not stretch or shrink and are easily laundered in the washer and dryer. They come in a large array of beautiful colors and colorways. The shelters where I've volunteered over the years have all requested that donations for the animals all be made of synthetic yarns. Hope this helps you with your decision. Enjoy.
I'm adding here (edit) something I neglected to mention. Use a closed stitch pattern, nothing lacy.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Check the placement of the legs in the sweater versus the placement of the legs on the dog. 

I found that many dog clothing items the legs are to the side - more like human clothing. Dog's legs are to the front - not the side like our arms.

When I put a shirt or sweater like that on my chihuahua she walks through it quickly as the neck is pulled back. This is especially important for a small dog. 

I found tshirts that the legs are close together in the front and she can wear them all the time. but if the neck stretches out, she walks through the shirt.

So the fit of the neck is important too - not too loose.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AnniePeanut said:


> I agree with Linda. Since you have already tried several sweaters using acrylic and were not happy with them, I would recommend Superwash wool.
> 
> If you are making a little decorative outfit, it doesn't matter much, but it sounds as if you want to keep your pup warm while he plays outside. Acrylic gets wet and stays wet. When acrylic gets wet, it will tend to become heavy , sag and stretch out. Wool is water resistant and wicks moisture away, keeping you (or your dog) warmer and drier.
> 
> I have a dog who loves to play in the snow. I knitted her a Superwash wool sweater and she can stay outside as long as the kids!


Your comments about acrylic differ with my experience. Not only handmade but most dog sweaters at pet stores are made of acrylic and have been for years...with none of the heaviness, sagging or stretch out you mentioned. This does tend to happen with some, not all, of the 100% cottons. Perhaps it was an inferior yarn that caused those problems for you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Your comments about acrylic differ with my experience. Not only handmade but most dog sweaters at pet stores are made of acrylic and have been for years...with none of the heaviness, sagging or stretch out you mentioned. This does tend to happen with some, not all, of the 100% cottons. Perhaps it was an inferior yarn that caused those problems for you.


There is a long- running discussion with this person (Annie/Amy)regarding the evils of acrylics even though she used them herself in the past.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I used Cascade 220.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

It depends on what you are trying to achieve. If you want the dog to be warm and dry outside in cold weather, use wool. If you want your friends to admire your knitting, acrylic would probably be good enough -- the dog could wear his coat inside for all to admire.


----------



## AnniePeanut (Apr 3, 2016)

Elder Ellen said:


> It depends on what you are trying to achieve. If you want the dog to be warm and dry outside in cold weather, use wool. If you want your friends to admire your knitting, acrylic would probably be good enough -- the dog could wear his coat inside for all to admire.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... On humans and horses, breathability of garments is important, because those creatures sweat all over their bodies. Dogs do not. Dogs 'sweat' through the pads of their feet and by panting. Their skin doesn't have sweat glands.


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Excellent point. The cooling system of canines is very different from humans and other mammals, so breathability is not a factor to consider. Many of the dog sweaters that I see in Pet supply shops are usually ribbed and meant to be close fitting, not to mention knitted of lighter weight yarns. Sock ease (a blend) would work well, though so would some of the baby yarns available at places like Joann, Hobby Lobby or Michael's.


:thumbup:


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Must have found a different IP address.


That's what I've been thinking, too. I'm amazed that she thinks she can be anonymous anywhere given her unique ways of expressing herself and her never-changing ongoing issues. As a "new user," she already knows how to edit posts and have a great many of them for a supposed "newbie." Her lack of insight into her own behavior is mind boggling IMO.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe the answer was in one of the earliest answers. Knit them on smaller needles and/or line with flannel or fleece.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... On humans and horses, breathability of garments is important, because those creatures sweat all over their bodies. Dogs do not. Dogs 'sweat' through the pads of their feet and by panting. Their skin doesn't have sweat glands.


Right on! Having had at least 30 dogs over my lifetime, usually more than three at a time, along with a number of cats, I have had both store-bought and hand knitted sweaters/coats for all those who would wear them. Those with wool in them were quickly decimated by wear and by dog teeth. I've also been a pet sitter for the past 11 years for a number of cats and large dogs (mine are on the smaller side) and have had similar experiences with them. As a human being, I continue to use acrylics for myself by preference. I hate buying pricey natural yarns only to have them pill and look like the devil after one or two wearings. Life is too short to invest in that kind of intensive care, IMO, when it can be avoided and the time spent on something more productive than shaving sweaters, for Pete's sake!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

oneofthegriffins said:


> I used Cascade 220.


Mine, too. Wool: warm even when wet. Good yardage, machine wash & *dry-able*. If I was knitting for large breed dogs I might reconsider though.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a purchased doggie sweater that is quite nice, although getting too small as Cupcake has grown since I bought it. It's cotton. Cotton is a little cooler than acrylic. I suppose if your fur baby really needs the warmth, acrylic would be a better bet, but it will stretch and cotton won't. Wool is not as hot as acrylic, I don't think it stretches as much as acrylic, but not sure about that, since I don't wear it because it makes me itch. But for a dog, it should be fine and warmer than cotton. Cotton doesn't stretch much, unless it gets wet. I wouldn't knit a bathing suit out of cotton if I planned to swim in it. 
I have not read the comments, but just scrolled up and saw an argument about snow...We don't get much of that here. Maybe sewing a quilted jacket would be better for the pup, then spray it with a water repellant, if it's gonna play in the snow?


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Elder Ellen said:


> It depends on what you are trying to achieve. If you want the dog to be warm and dry outside in cold weather, use wool. If you want your friends to admire your knitting, acrylic would probably be good enough -- the dog could wear his coat inside for all to admire.


http://www.teonline.com/knowledge-centre/acrylic-fibers.html
*How Acrylic Fabrics do Moisture Management?*
Moisture Management FabricsThe dermisphere is the air space between human skin and clothing. Whatever may be the air temperature or in whatever activity a wearer may be engaged, the type of fibers and the construction of the fabric wholly affects the state of his dermisphere. The type of fibers and construction of the fabric directly affect the climate in one's dermisphere, and determine how comfortable, or uncomfortable one is regardless of the air temperature or activity in which the person is engaged.

Due to its *greater wicking ability, acrylic fibers* pick up the moisture, formed primarily due to sweating, and transport it to the garment's outer surface from where the moisture evaporates. Thus the skin remains dry and the wearer feels comfortable. On the contrary, if someone is wearing a garment made of a fabric which is not effective in absorbing moisture, he will definitely feel uncomfortable due too the damp skin. Thus acrylic fabric is a good moisture management fabric.


----------



## AnniePeanut (Apr 3, 2016)

rkr said:


> Mine, too. Wool: warm even when wet. Good yardage, machine wash & *dry-able*. If I was knitting for large breed dogs I might reconsider though.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

loriadams said:


> http://www.teonline.com/knowledge-centre/acrylic-fibers.html
> *How Acrylic Fabrics do Moisture Management?*
> Moisture Management FabricsThe dermisphere is the air space between human skin and clothing. Whatever may be the air temperature or in whatever activity a wearer may be engaged, the type of fibers and the construction of the fabric wholly affects the state of his dermisphere. The type of fibers and construction of the fabric directly affect the climate in one's dermisphere, and determine how comfortable, or uncomfortable one is regardless of the air temperature or activity in which the person is engaged.
> 
> Due to its *greater wicking ability, acrylic fibers* pick up the moisture, formed primarily due to sweating, and transport it to the garment's outer surface from where the moisture evaporates. Thus the skin remains dry and the wearer feels comfortable. On the contrary, if someone is wearing a garment made of a fabric which is not effective in absorbing moisture, he will definitely feel uncomfortable due too the damp skin. Thus acrylic fabric is a good moisture management fabric.


Lori, thanks so much for posting and sharing this information. Great info is out there if you take the time to research.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> It depends on what you are trying to achieve. If you want the dog to be warm and dry outside in cold weather, use wool. If you want your friends to admire your knitting, acrylic would probably be good enough -- the dog could wear his coat inside for all to admire.


Phooey! I didn't knit those sweaters for the greyhounds so that friends could admire them. What nonsense.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Phooey! I didn't knit those sweaters for the greyhounds so that friends could admire them. What nonsense.


You and Annie/Amy are cut from the same cloth. I've seen some of your previous posts on acrylics.

Sorry double post.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm recalling an old saying that went something like this: There are different strokes for different folks. To the best of my knowledge it has never been proven otherwise. Now, about dogs, in their native habitat, they were probably OK. It's just that people have moved them and changed things that the dogs cannot control. More than protection from the weather, they probably need something to protect their little feet from the cement and other unnatural surfaces that we have created -- maybe knitting doggie booties would be appreciated more than coats. Nature provided them with appropriate fur for their intended environment -- it's people who screwed up and want things to be their way. In some instances, we've even cut off the poor animals' protective coats just for the sake of changing their appearance to suit our sensibilities. If you are bringing a Florida dog up north for Christmas, it might need a coat though -- as close to natural material as possible.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.petmd.com/dog/seasonal/evr_dg_sweaters_for_dogs


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> I'm recalling an old saying that went something like this: There are different strokes for different folks. To the best of my knowledge it has never been proven otherwise. Now, about dogs, in their native habitat, they were probably OK. It's just that people have moved them and changed things that the dogs cannot control. More than protection from the weather, they probably need something to protect their little feet from the cement and other unnatural surfaces that we have created -- maybe knitting doggie booties would be appreciated more than coats. Nature provided them with appropriate fur for their intended environment -- it's people who screwed up and want things to be their way. In some instances, we've even cut off the poor animals' protective coats just for the sake of changing their appearance to suit our sensibilities. If you are bringing a Florida dog up north for Christmas, it might need a coat though -- as close to natural material as possible.


This is a knitting forum and I am going to knit. I don't mean to be rude but I don't need any more lectures. There are other places for your vast knowledge to be appreciated.


----------



## AnniePeanut (Apr 3, 2016)

Elder Ellen said:


> I'm recalling an old saying that went something like this: There are different strokes for different folks. To the best of my knowledge it has never been proven otherwise. Now, about dogs, in their native habitat, they were probably OK. It's just that people have moved them and changed things that the dogs cannot control. More than protection from the weather, they probably need something to protect their little feet from the cement and other unnatural surfaces that we have created -- maybe knitting doggie booties would be appreciated more than coats. Nature provided them with appropriate fur for their intended environment -- it's people who screwed up and want things to be their way. In some instances, we've even cut off the poor animals' protective coats just for the sake of changing their appearance to suit our sensibilities. If you are bringing a Florida dog up north for Christmas, it might need a coat though -- as close to natural material as possible.


----------



## AnniePeanut (Apr 3, 2016)

rkr said:


> Mine, too. Wool: warm even when wet. Good yardage, machine wash & *dry-able*. If I was knitting for large breed dogs I might reconsider though.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

What the matter here, Amy? Can't speak for yourself?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

kponsw said:


> What the matter here, Amy? Can't speak for yourself?


Nothing's changed. Deja vu all over again.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Elder Ellen said:


> It depends on what you are trying to achieve. If you want the dog to be warm and dry outside in cold weather, use wool. If you want your friends to admire your knitting, acrylic would probably be good enough -- the dog could wear his coat inside for all to admire.


If you study the purpose of the various dog breeds, you'll find that they all have hair coats, suited to their purpose and the climate of their origin. Wool is not required for any animal, other than sheep. Most, though not all, dogs have hair coats that are protective of their bodies from reasonable climates. Some breeds do need a bit more protection if they are living in a climate that is extreme. Some breeds even adapt to their environment. Arctic breeds, living in warm climates, will blow out their undercoat as they do not require the additional layer of insulation.

As has been pointed out, canines do not have sweat glands in their bodies, only in their feet, so acrylic is perfectly fine for this purpose. Most people do not even knit or crochet for their dogs, they pick up sweaters/coats at pet supply shops and their dogs do just fine with those acrylic/synthetic garments. Have you ever read about a dog freezing to death because it was left outside in the cold wearing an acrylic sweater??? I haven't! Canines shiver when they are cold or frightened and pant when they are hot.

Anyone with sense enough to put a sweater on a dog that needs one, certainly has sense enough to limit that animal's exposure to the cold.

ETA: Dog sweaters, purchased or hand knit do not fully cover the legs or hind quarter of the animal, so even with a sweater, what about those uncovered parts of the dog?


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

I made my poodle a coat from Red Heart. It stayed beautiful, and after I lost my beloved poodle, used it for my Cairn Terrie. After I lost her, gave it to my friend. Over 50 years of use.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> If you study the purpose of the various dog breeds, you'll find that they all have hair coats, suited to their purpose and the climate of their origin. Wool is not required for any animal, other than sheep. Most, though not all, dogs have hair coats that are protective of their bodies from reasonable climates. Some breeds do need a bit more protection if they are living in a climate that is extreme. Some breeds even adapt to their environment. Arctic breeds, living in warm climates, will blow out their undercoat as they do not require the additional layer of insulation.
> 
> As has been pointed out, canines do not have sweat glands in their bodies, only in their feet, so acrylic is perfectly fine for this purpose. Most people do not even knit or crochet for their dogs, they pick up sweaters/coats at pet supply shops and their dogs do just fine with those acrylic/synthetic garments. Have you ever read about a dog freezing to death because it was left outside in the cold wearing an acrylic sweater??? I haven't! Canines shiver when they are cold or frightened and pant when they are hot.
> 
> Anyone with sense enough to put a sweater on a dog that needs one, certainly has sense enough to limit that animal's exposure to the cold.


Thank you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JYannucci said:


> I made my poodle a coat from Red Heart. It stayed beautiful, and after I lost my beloved poodle, used it for my Cairn Terrie. After I lost her, gave it to my friend. Over 50 years of use.


So sad to lose your buddies, but nice story on RH.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

JYannucci said:


> I made my poodle a coat from Red Heart. It stayed beautiful, and after I lost my beloved poodle, used it for my Cairn Terrie. After I lost her, gave it to my friend. Over 50 years of use.


That's impressive.


----------



## knittingforcange (Jan 30, 2016)

Speechless Amy? That's so unlike you. I'm sure most of us read that the first time it was posted. If you felt the need to repeat something why not something useful like this post:
http://www.teonline.com/knowledge-centre/acrylic-fibers.html
How Acrylic Fabrics do Moisture Management?
Moisture Management FabricsThe dermisphere is the air space between human skin and clothing. Whatever may be the air temperature or in whatever activity a wearer may be engaged, the type of fibers and the construction of the fabric wholly affects the state of his dermisphere. The type of fibers and construction of the fabric directly affect the climate in one's dermisphere, and determine how comfortable, or uncomfortable one is regardless of the air temperature or activity in which the person is engaged.

Due to its greater wicking ability, acrylic fibers pick up the moisture, formed primarily due to sweating, and transport it to the garment's outer surface from where the moisture evaporates. Thus the skin remains dry and the wearer feels comfortable. On the contrary, if someone is wearing a garment made of a fabric which is not effective in absorbing moisture, he will definitely feel uncomfortable due too the damp skin. Thus acrylic fabric is a good moisture management fabric.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

knittingforcange said:


> Speechless Amy? That's so unlike you. I'm sure most of us read that the first time it was posted. If you felt the need to repeat something why not something useful like this post:
> http://www.teonline.com/knowledge-centre/acrylic-fibers.html
> How Acrylic Fabrics do Moisture Management?
> Moisture Management FabricsThe dermisphere is the air space between human skin and clothing. Whatever may be the air temperature or in whatever activity a wearer may be engaged, the type of fibers and the construction of the fabric wholly affects the state of his dermisphere. The type of fibers and construction of the fabric directly affect the climate in one's dermisphere, and determine how comfortable, or uncomfortable one is regardless of the air temperature or activity in which the person is engaged.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Lori, I meant to thank you for the great information. That was great!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

knittingforcange said:


> Speechless Amy? That's so unlike you. I'm sure most of us read that the first time it was posted. If you felt the need to repeat something why not something useful like this post:
> http://www.teonline.com/knowledge-centre/acrylic-fibers.html
> How Acrylic Fabrics do Moisture Management?
> Moisture Management FabricsThe dermisphere is the air space between human skin and clothing. Whatever may be the air temperature or in whatever activity a wearer may be engaged, the type of fibers and the construction of the fabric wholly affects the state of his dermisphere. The type of fibers and construction of the fabric directly affect the climate in one's dermisphere, and determine how comfortable, or uncomfortable one is regardless of the air temperature or activity in which the person is engaged.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Not all acrylics are 'created equally'. There are some synthetics which wick-away, and some that do not.
In humid weather would a person rather wear an all acrylic shirt or one of natural fibers? Acrylic often feels like wearing a plastic bag.
And dogs don't sweat in the areas covered by the garmentsthey're not as likely to have moisture on the skin level.
And many of the animals wearing 'sweaters' have also been groomed which has removed that natural length of their breed's hair.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> I find I have good luck with acrylic as long as I wash in the washer and dry in the dryer


Me too. Also, a lot of the dogs I knit for are allergic to wool! Who knew!?!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> There is a long- running discussion with this person (Annie/Amy)regarding the evils of acrylics even though she used them herself in the past.


Oh, nooooo! Everything had returned to being so peaceful and enjoyable on KP. Hope this stuff doesn't stir up that nastiness again. Thanks for the heads up, chrisjac.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

JYannucci said:


> I made my poodle a coat from Red Heart. It stayed beautiful, and after I lost my beloved poodle, used it for my Cairn Terrie. After I lost her, gave it to my friend. Over 50 years of use.


That long ago, it must have been wool, right? MIL made one for her little dog along about that time. Both are long gone but the sweater is still serviceable. She did a nice job on that sweater even though some of her knitting was less than perfect. I don't know if it was intended to keep him warm or dry but he looked cute in it. They were in south Florida.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Excellent article. Thank you!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.petmd.com/dog/seasonal/evr_dg_sweaters_for_dogs


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

knittingforcange said:


> Speechless Amy? That's so unlike you. I'm sure most of us read that the first time it was posted. If you felt the need to repeat something why not something useful like this post:
> http://www.teonline.com/knowledge-centre/acrylic-fibers.html
> How Acrylic Fabrics do Moisture Management?
> Moisture Management FabricsThe dermisphere is the air space between human skin and clothing. Whatever may be the air temperature or in whatever activity a wearer may be engaged, the type of fibers and the construction of the fabric wholly affects the state of his dermisphere. The type of fibers and construction of the fabric directly affect the climate in one's dermisphere, and determine how comfortable, or uncomfortable one is regardless of the air temperature or activity in which the person is engaged.
> ...


AK always did that too --- just to over express HER opinion .... quote - requote - double posted quotes - quotes --- silence quotes ............................ Pft same old same old.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Right on! Having had at least 30 dogs over my lifetime, usually more than three at a time, along with a number of cats, I have had both store-bought and hand knitted sweaters/coats for all those who would wear them. Those with wool in them were quickly decimated by wear and by dog teeth. I've also been a pet sitter for the past 11 years for a number of cats and large dogs (mine are on the smaller side) and have had similar experiences with them. As a human being, I continue to use acrylics for myself by preference. I hate buying pricey natural yarns only to have them pill and look like the devil after one or two wearings. Life is too short to invest in that kind of intensive care, IMO, when it can be avoided and the time spent on something more productive than shaving sweaters, for Pete's sake!


Ahhhh! The delightful wisdom of Sam! Thank you.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I used Red Heart Super Saver for my daughter's two rescued greyhounds. They get washed/dried in the machine(the sweaters,not the puppies), stay in shape,looking good.
> Christine


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

craft crazy said:


> I always use acrylic for my dog's sweaters but make sure to make fairly snug and knit tightly (use smaller needles than recommended) They tend to firm up with repeated washing and machine drying. His oldest sweater is 5 years old!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

La la patti said:


> Something washable. I use red heart for this type of item.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> I find I have good luck with acrylic as long as I wash in the washer and dry in the dryer


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I lined the sweaters I made for the greys with a soft fleece fabric. My daughter who owns the dogs tells me they love the sweaters and keeps them very warm.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Actually snow can pile on and hold on to Any fiber yarn coat used. What fun it is to remove the clothes outside all encrusted with snow and snow pellets.  Acrylic, Cotton, Wool, Bamboo, Etc etc etc and all the blends ..... snow is wet and it will cling to anything --- even a dog's fur coat.
> It will cling to and even melt into the fibers of my wool blend hats.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> That is one key -- stitch pattern and stitch tightness.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> I had good luck with sock yarn, but my dogs are small.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Sweet! I had to buy a few skeins for the pups, they're not small.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> More than likely the Petco sweater was also acrylic, though machine knit. I've been reading quite a few posts here regarding superwash wool stretching also. Though, you may want to try sock yarn, which for some reason doesn't stretch, when washed.
> 
> I agree with galaxycraft that ice and snow will stick to any fiber and to some dogs. For years I had Siberian Husky show dogs. The arctic breeds generally do not have problems with ice and snow adhering to their coats IF they have the proper (according to breed standard) coat. They stand up, shake, snow falls off. Fluffy coated breeds like Pomeranian's have coats that snow and ice will actually freeze to, very quickly. Some slick coated breeds have coats that snow and Ice do not stick to, such as Labradors and other water dogs, while Greyhounds do not.
> 
> I would try a lighter weight yarn with smaller, tighter stitches. The Petco sweater was probably made with a lighter weight yarn but I'm willing to bet it is an acrylic or other synthetic.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Petco was definitely acrylic.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... On humans and horses, breathability of garments is important, because those creatures sweat all over their bodies. Dogs do not. Dogs 'sweat' through the pads of their feet and by panting. Their skin doesn't have sweat glands.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

anteateralice said:


> The two yarns that worked best for me were wool blend (WoolEase) and polyester fleece tape (Cuddle Fleece.) I haven't tried sock yarn but I have some and will try it.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Excellent point. The cooling system of canines is very different from humans and other mammals, so breathability is not a factor to consider. Many of the dog sweaters that I see in Pet supply shops are usually ribbed and meant to be close fitting, not to mention knitted of lighter weight yarns. Sock ease (a blend) would work well, though so would some of the baby yarns available at places like Joann, Hobby Lobby or Michael's.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> And not all dog breeds (animals) needs a 'sweater'.
> I was going to mention things along this line, but glad you did. ;-)
> 
> IMO too many folks want to cloth animals of all types and the majority of them are unnecessary and some are more hindrances than helpfulness. And cute does not equal safe.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> The daughter's greyhounds need the warmth on top of their bodies. They take long walks and will shiver from the cold if they are not covered.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Yes, my poor Blue is the same skinny kind of dog. I knitted him a sweater using two stands of sock yarn held together, but I simply couldn't get the fit right. Eventually I invested in a fancy coat for him that is waterproof and has a fleecy lining - the kind I need myself :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I agree.;-)
> You would be surprised (maybe not) at the breeds that do get dressed.
> I have seen so many cold/frigid weather breeds being dressed, to the point where I feel sorry for them.
> Just the animal lover in me I guess.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Agreed, though breeds like Greyhounds, Whippets and other low fat, thin coated breeds will benefit from a garment in cold climates.
> 
> I showed Siberian Huskies for years and my best and sweetest was a gal who lived a very long life. At the age of 10 she decided to have a fling with a neighboring Cocker Spaniel (shameless hussy). Our vet didn't think that giving her a mismate shot would be a safe option so we opted to wait three weeks and spay her. Surgery went well and because she was such a fusspot the vet suggested we put a T-shirt on her to cover her incision until it healed fully. I'd put a T-shirt on her and tie the hem in a knot just in front of her tail. Oh she thought that was simply grand. I had to keep the laundry away from her or she'd dig out one of my son's T-shirts to put on her, well after she was healed. Long discussions with her, about her ancestors pulling sleds in the frozen tundra, did not convince her..she would woo woooooooo, as if to say "but Mommmm".


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

morningstar said:


> I have used Red Heart Super Saver for dog sweaters for years. They wear like iron, do not stretch or shrink and are easily laundered in the washer and dryer. They come in a large array of beautiful colors and colorways. The shelters where I've volunteered over the years have all requested that donations for the animals all be made of synthetic yarns. Hope this helps you with your decision. Enjoy.
> I'm adding here (edit) something I neglected to mention. Use a closed stitch pattern, nothing lacy.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Your comments about acrylic differ with my experience. Not only handmade but most dog sweaters at pet stores are made of acrylic and have been for years...with none of the heaviness, sagging or stretch out you mentioned. This does tend to happen with some, not all, of the 100% cottons. Perhaps it was an inferior yarn that caused those problems for you.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kipsalot said:


> Maybe the answer was in one of the earliest answers. Knit them on smaller needles and/or line with flannel or fleece.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Right on! Having had at least 30 dogs over my lifetime, usually more than three at a time, along with a number of cats, I have had both store-bought and hand knitted sweaters/coats for all those who would wear them. Those with wool in them were quickly decimated by wear and by dog teeth. I've also been a pet sitter for the past 11 years for a number of cats and large dogs (mine are on the smaller side) and have had similar experiences with them. As a human being, I continue to use acrylics for myself by preference. I hate buying pricey natural yarns only to have them pill and look like the devil after one or two wearings. Life is too short to invest in that kind of intensive care, IMO, when it can be avoided and the time spent on something more productive than shaving sweaters, for Pete's sake!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> I have a purchased doggie sweater that is quite nice, although getting too small as Cupcake has grown since I bought it. It's cotton. Cotton is a little cooler than acrylic. I suppose if your fur baby really needs the warmth, acrylic would be a better bet, but it will stretch and cotton won't. Wool is not as hot as acrylic, I don't think it stretches as much as acrylic, but not sure about that, since I don't wear it because it makes me itch. But for a dog, it should be fine and warmer than cotton. Cotton doesn't stretch much, unless it gets wet. I wouldn't knit a bathing suit out of cotton if I planned to swim in it.
> I have not read the comments, but just scrolled up and saw an argument about snow...We don't get much of that here. Maybe sewing a quilted jacket would be better for the pup, then spray it with a water repellant, if it's gonna play in the snow?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Elder Ellen said:


> That long ago, it must have been wool, right? MIL made one for her little dog along about that time. Both are long gone but the sweater is still serviceable. She did a nice job on that sweater even though some of her knitting was less than perfect. I don't know if it was intended to keep him warm or dry but he looked cute in it. They were in south Florida.


Acrylic yarn was developed in the 1940's and has been mass-produced since the 1950's. I'm pretty sure that if the dog sweater was made with Red Heart yarn, it was acrylic. Even 50 years ago.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

loriadams said:


> http://www.teonline.com/knowledge-centre/acrylic-fibers.html
> *How Acrylic Fabrics do Moisture Management?*
> Moisture Management FabricsThe dermisphere is the air space between human skin and clothing. Whatever may be the air temperature or in whatever activity a wearer may be engaged, the type of fibers and the construction of the fabric wholly affects the state of his dermisphere. The type of fibers and construction of the fabric directly affect the climate in one's dermisphere, and determine how comfortable, or uncomfortable one is regardless of the air temperature or activity in which the person is engaged.
> 
> Due to its *greater wicking ability, acrylic fibers* pick up the moisture, formed primarily due to sweating, and transport it to the garment's outer surface from where the moisture evaporates. Thus the skin remains dry and the wearer feels comfortable. On the contrary, if someone is wearing a garment made of a fabric which is not effective in absorbing moisture, he will definitely feel uncomfortable due too the damp skin. Thus acrylic fabric is a good moisture management fabric.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Lori, thanks so much for posting and sharing this information. Great info is out there if you take the time to research.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Phooey! I didn't knit those sweaters for the greyhounds so that friends could admire them. What nonsense.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> If you study the purpose of the various dog breeds, you'll find that they all have hair coats, suited to their purpose and the climate of their origin. Wool is not required for any animal, other than sheep. Most, though not all, dogs have hair coats that are protective of their bodies from reasonable climates. Some breeds do need a bit more protection if they are living in a climate that is extreme. Some breeds even adapt to their environment. Arctic breeds, living in warm climates, will blow out their undercoat as they do not require the additional layer of insulation.
> 
> As has been pointed out, canines do not have sweat glands in their bodies, only in their feet, so acrylic is perfectly fine for this purpose. Most people do not even knit or crochet for their dogs, they pick up sweaters/coats at pet supply shops and their dogs do just fine with those acrylic/synthetic garments. Have you ever read about a dog freezing to death because it was left outside in the cold wearing an acrylic sweater??? I haven't! Canines shiver when they are cold or frightened and pant when they are hot.
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

JYannucci said:


> I made my poodle a coat from Red Heart. It stayed beautiful, and after I lost my beloved poodle, used it for my Cairn Terrie. After I lost her, gave it to my friend. Over 50 years of use.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Lori, I meant to thank you for the great information. That was great!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

KnitWit 54 said:


> Me too. Also, a lot of the dogs I knit for are allergic to wool! Who knew!?!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Acrylic yarn was developed in the 1940's and has been mass-produced since the 1950's. I'm pretty sure that if the dog sweater was made with Red Heart yarn, it was acrylic. Even 50 years ago.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

kponsw said:


> Acrylic yarn was developed in the 1940's and has been mass-produced since the 1950's. I'm pretty sure that if the dog sweater was made with Red Heart yarn, it was acrylic. Even 50 years ago.


I have crocheted items from over 50 years ago that were made with Red Heart yarn...all in excellent condition. In our little town, it was the only available yarn and I think it was made by Coats & Clark back then, too. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

knittingforcange said:


> Speechless Amy? That's so unlike you. I'm sure most of us read that the first time it was posted. If you felt the need to repeat something why not something useful like this post:
> http://www.teonline.com/knowledge-centre/acrylic-fibers.html
> How Acrylic Fabrics do Moisture Management?
> Moisture Management FabricsThe dermisphere is the air space between human skin and clothing. Whatever may be the air temperature or in whatever activity a wearer may be engaged, the type of fibers and the construction of the fabric wholly affects the state of his dermisphere. The type of fibers and construction of the fabric directly affect the climate in one's dermisphere, and determine how comfortable, or uncomfortable one is regardless of the air temperature or activity in which the person is engaged.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> The daughter's greyhounds need the warmth on top of their bodies. They take long walks and will shiver from the cold if they are not covered.


Greyhounds, chihuahuas, and similarly nearly-hairless critters originated in hot, snow-free climates. It only makes sense that they need some kind of covering if we're making them live in cold weather.

Even the northern breeds though need boots when walking on salted streets and sidewalks. It's heart-wrenching to see them trying to walk while in obvious pain. Too many owners just don't *think*.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Agreed, though breeds like Greyhounds, Whippets and other low fat, thin coated breeds will benefit from a garment in cold climates.
> 
> I showed Siberian Huskies for years and my best and sweetest was a gal who lived a very long life. At the age of 10 she decided to have a fling with a neighboring Cocker Spaniel (shameless hussy). Our vet didn't think that giving her a mismate shot would be a safe option so we opted to wait three weeks and spay her. Surgery went well and because she was such a fusspot the vet suggested we put a T-shirt on her to cover her incision until it healed fully. I'd put a T-shirt on her and tie the hem in a knot just in front of her tail. Oh she thought that was simply grand. I had to keep the laundry away from her or she'd dig out one of my son's T-shirts to put on her, well after she was healed. Long discussions with her, about her ancestors pulling sleds in the frozen tundra, did not convince her..she would woo woooooooo, as if to say "but Mommmm".


So sweet! Thanks for telling it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

loriadams said:


> http://www.teonline.com/knowledge-centre/acrylic-fibers.html
> *How Acrylic Fabrics do Moisture Management?*
> Moisture Management FabricsThe dermisphere is the air space between human skin and clothing. Whatever may be the air temperature or in whatever activity a wearer may be engaged, the type of fibers and the construction of the fabric wholly affects the state of his dermisphere. The type of fibers and construction of the fabric directly affect the climate in one's dermisphere, and determine how comfortable, or uncomfortable one is regardless of the air temperature or activity in which the person is engaged.
> 
> Due to its *greater wicking ability, acrylic fibers* pick up the moisture, formed primarily due to sweating, and transport it to the garment's outer surface from where the moisture evaporates. Thus the skin remains dry and the wearer feels comfortable. On the contrary, if someone is wearing a garment made of a fabric which is not effective in absorbing moisture, he will definitely feel uncomfortable due too the damp skin. Thus acrylic fabric is a good moisture management fabric.


With dogs, moisture management isn't a factor; no sweat glands.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Why not ask the dog what he/she wants in the way of a cover-up? That is, if the dog really sees any need for such a thing. We are only humans and we were created differently, so what do we know about other creatures?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Why not ask the dog what he/she wants in the way of a cover-up? That is, if the dog really sees any need for such a thing. We are only humans and we were created differently, so what do we know about other creatures?


Oh, for pete's sake.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Why not ask the dog what he/she wants in the way of a cover-up? That is, if the dog really sees any need for such a thing. We are only humans and we were created differently, so what do we know about other creatures?


I live in an area that usually has snow. I also own a 15 yr old black lab/chow, a short coated Heinz 57, and a border collie/Aussie/Shepard mix. They enjoy nothing more than running through, rolling and laying on the biggest snow drift they can find. I doubt seriously a sweater/coat on any of them would last more than 5 minutes.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I live in an area that usually has snow. I also own a 15 yr old black lab/chow, a short coated Heinz 57, and a border collie/Aussie/Shepard mix. They enjoy nothing more than running through, rolling and laying on the biggest snow drift they can find. I doubt seriously a sweater/coat on any of them would last more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Oh, for pete's sake.


Pete was our cat. He didn't seem to care about dogs so I wouldn't trust his opinion.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> ... Arctic breeds, living in warm climates, will blow out their undercoat as they do not require the additional layer of insulation. ...


I did _not_ know that!!! Thank you.



Knitting in the Rockys said:


> ETA: Dog sweaters, purchased or hand knit do not fully cover the legs or hind quarter of the animal, so even with a sweater, what about those uncovered parts of the dog?


Last week, I saw a small dog in a nearly totally-covering outfit. There _was_ a slit at the rear, but all four legs were encased. It reminded me of photos I've seen of sheep just before show-time - covered from head to toe. Weird.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Pete was our cat. He didn't seem to care about dogs so I wouldn't trust his opinion.


I don't think I would be expecting an opinion of an animal with a brain the size of a walnut.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I don't think I would be expecting an opinion of an animal with a brain the size of a walnut.


If she didn't understand 'oh for Pete's sake' -- maybe she will understand -- :roll: oh for crying out loud.
Or maybe even -- :roll: oh! JHC!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> If she didn't understand 'oh for Pete's sake' -- maybe she will understand -- :roll: oh for crying out loud.
> Or maybe even -- :roll: oh! JHC!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Of course, of all the names, I had to pick that one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Pete was our cat. He didn't seem to care about dogs so I wouldn't trust his opinion.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Acrylic yarn was developed in the 1940's and has been mass-produced since the 1950's. I'm pretty sure that if the dog sweater was made with Red Heart yarn, it was acrylic. Even 50 years ago.


Thank you for that; I'd been thinking the same thing. 2016 minus 50 = 1966. I am pretty sure that by that date, all Red Heart yarns had migrated to acrylic fibre, though a decade+ earlier they were only wool. Could ask Red Heart. I'll let you know what/when they answer.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

ETA: Dog sweaters, purchased or hand knit do not fully cover the legs or hind quarter of the animal, so even with a sweater, what about those uncovered parts of the dog?[/quote]

I customize my dog's sweaters to include back legs, only opened enough to do his business!

Also my dog is a Shih Tzu, so long or short hair, he collects little snow balls all over his fur, much easier to remove a sweater than try to pick the snowballs off his fur!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

craft crazy said:


> ETA: Dog sweaters, purchased or hand knit do not fully cover the legs or hind quarter of the animal, so even with a sweater, what about those uncovered parts of the dog?


I customize my dog's sweaters to include back legs, only opened enough to do his business![/quote]

Not necessary for large greyhounds.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

kponsw said:


> Acrylic yarn was developed in the 1940's and has been mass-produced since the 1950's. I'm pretty sure that if the dog sweater was made with Red Heart yarn, it was acrylic. Even 50 years ago.


I must have lived in a backward part of USA because we did not have a choice 50 years ago in our small town. The local shop went out of the yarn business soon after acrylics appeared on the scene. They continued to sell other household things though.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> I must have lived in a backward part of USA because we did not have a choice 50 years ago in our small town. The local shop went out of the yarn business soon after acrylics appeared on the scene. They continued to sell other household things though.


.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

The little dog sweater that MIL knit had legs part way down. She also made booties that she pinned to them so his legs were completely covered. I thought that was a good idea but I don't know if it was hers -- she usually used a pattern. I inherited the out-fit along with the dog and he lived to be more than sixteen years old.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> The little dog sweater that MIL knit had legs part way down. She also made booties that she pinned to them so his legs were completely covered. I thought that was a good idea but I don't know if it was hers -- she usually used a pattern. I inherited the out-fit along with the dog and he lived to be more than sixteen years old.


.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I _almost_ bought the cutest little-dog coat at Goodwill! It has a two-inch-wide ribbed button band the length of the spine, and the ribbing continues around the front of the animal's neck. The sweater 'fronts' (either side of spine) are some kind of animal fur lined with very small stitched machine-knit fabric. More ribbing around the front legs and along the bottom edge of it. The between-legs/belly is more machine-knit fabric - a tad heavier-duty than the lining of the fur part. If I knew of someone with a pooch that size - say Beagle sized - I'd have snapped it up. 
I wonder how one cleans something that has fur; maybe that's why it was donated.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for that; I'd been thinking the same thing. 2016 minus 50 = 1966. I am pretty sure that by that date, all Red Heart yarns had migrated to acrylic fibre, though a decade+ earlier they were only wool. Could ask Red Heart. I'll let you know what/when they answer.


That was fast! Red Heart's answer is:
"*There was a gradual transition from the late 50's into the early 60's. Synthetic fibers became more readily available, and their easy-care properties were attractive to many consumers. We offered both fibers in our products simultaneously for awhile, until it becamse obvious that the majority of the purchasers were using acrylic and other man-made fibers.*"


----------



## Pink paperclip (Jul 28, 2015)

I use both .we live where it is very very windy. Acrylicswhen the wind is down and a double thread special designed wool coat when windy and down to20 and blowing sno. I designed the back loin part like a race horse blanket but knit very tight to look almost like cardboard so when she sits it acts like a outhouse for her and she eliminates throughly because of lack of wind and cold. I wash at night and place on towel by hand and wool does not absorb dirt much so stays clean a long tim and I have a big basket with a very long handle standing and I lay it over that when she comes in and it's by a register so that is how we do it for our Maltese with one eye. The one eyed detective named missy


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Why are some people quoting posts and adding nothing? Very annoying, and, IMO a waste of space.


----------



## Pink paperclip (Jul 28, 2015)

The very top part had a shield knit like you get from a vet for surgery stitch protector and to close it it was about two inches past her nose so was very wind protected.


----------



## Pink paperclip (Jul 28, 2015)

Only print part of my replays


----------



## Pink paperclip (Jul 28, 2015)

How come space allows


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That was fast! Red Heart's answer is:
> "*There was a gradual transition from the late 50's into the early 60's. Synthetic fibers became more readily available, and their easy-care properties were attractive to many consumers. We offered both fibers in our products simultaneously for awhile, until it becamse obvious that the majority of the purchasers were using acrylic and other man-made fibers.*"


Thank you, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Oh, for pete's sake.


Her posts haven't made sense for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> Her posts haven't made sense for a couple of weeks now.


I hear you.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I used Red Heart Super Saver for my daughter's two rescued greyhounds. They get washed/dried in the machine(the sweaters,not the puppies), stay in shape,looking good.
> Christine


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Hee hee! So glad you clarified what got washed in the laundry! Love this....thanks for a chuckle this a.m.! :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Hee hee! So glad you clarified what got washed in the laundry! Love this....thanks for a chuckle this a.m.! :thumbup:


There are some days, I wonder how I survive. LOL


----------



## Robby1958 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi. I always read but rarely join in. This time I felt compelled. I, too, have a dog Yorkshire Terrier. I live in New England and she (JellyBelly, my dog) sometimes needs outerwear. She is only out for short periods, and I am always with her. But she does need sweaters sometimes because I keep her groomed relatively short. So I have done some sweaters for her. But...that is not why I write. Like BBatten17, I was reading along with interest. Then I came to the point that folks were just quoting others. I did not understand what was going on. It went from an enjoyable read to giving me knots in my stomach. Relatively new here and I just didn't understand the quantity of re-quotes, and I don't know about anyone in the past that may have been disagreeable. I would like to understand this, even if someone PM'S me. What was an enjoyable read ended up making me feel stressed. Would someone let me in on this practice of quoting someone else when you are not addressing an answer or giving help.
Please...


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

It's all just been some petty bickering ... perhaps stimulated by the recent political atmosphere... ANYWAY, I say live and let live and let's get back to the important stuff ---knitting/crocheting!!


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

I just may be the one that's causing my knitted dog sweaters to stretch so much. I knit using the throw method. I don't hold my yarn tight at all. I have a hold of it but it does flow freely during the whole process of a stitch. My question is do you hold the yarn from running freely during a knit or purl stitch? Does that make any sense?


craft crazy said:


> I always use acrylic for my dog's sweaters but make sure to make fairly snug and knit tightly (use smaller needles than recommended) They tend to firm up with repeated washing and machine drying. His oldest sweater is 5 years old!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

ajinga said:


> I just may be the one that's causing my knitted dog sweaters to stretch so much. I knit using the throw method. I don't hold my yarn tight at all. I have a hold of it but it does flow freely during the whole process of a stitch. My question is do you hold the yarn from running freely during a knit or purl stitch? Does that make any sense?


I am a Continental knitter, holding my yarn wound around the fingers of my left hand. Very little movement, great control , my stitches are not loose, not tight, just right.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

ajinga said:


> I just may be the one that's causing my knitted dog sweaters to stretch so much. I knit using the throw method. I don't hold my yarn tight at all. I have a hold of it but it does flow freely during the whole process of a stitch. My question is do you hold the yarn from running freely during a knit or purl stitch? Does that make any sense?


I knit holding yarn in right hand with needle, release needle, wrap yarn, regrip needle to complete stitch and tend to knit fairly tightly, but a smaller needle may help to tighten up your work


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

craft crazy said:


> I knit holding yarn in right hand with needle, release needle, wrap yarn, regrip needle to complete stitch and tend to knit fairly tightly, but a smaller needle may help to tighten up your work


I don't think I've ever met another knitter who knits like me!!! I have been told that I knit "wrong" but it sure works for me... I can knit like the wind, when I have the time.


----------



## ajinga (Jun 15, 2011)

When you yarn over and draw the look through do you hold the working yarn tight against the needle or do you let the yarn move through a little?


craft crazy said:


> I knit holding yarn in right hand with needle, release needle, wrap yarn, regrip needle to complete stitch and tend to knit fairly tightly, but a smaller needle may help to tighten up your work


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

ajinga said:


> When you yarn over and draw the look through do you hold the working yarn tight against the needle or do you let the yarn move through a little?


I would say fairly tight, I need to be careful not to hold it too tight as it makes it hard to slide the stitches along, but it does make a sturdy fabric


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

books said:


> I don't think I've ever met another knitter who knits like me!!! I have been told that I knit "wrong" but it sure works for me... I can knit like the wind, when I have the time.


Maria, I've been told the same thing! I neither pick nor throw, I just do my own thing. It could be the result of a righty (me) being taught to knit by a lefty (my mom). But like you said, it works for me, and works just fine!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> Maria, I've been told the same thing! I neither pick nor throw, I just do my own thing. It could be the result of a righty (me) being taught to knit by a lefty (my mom). But like you said, it works for me, and works just fine!


I am the opposite. I'm a lefty taught to knit right handed by my righty Mom!


----------

